# Bands/groups you've seen live?



## Neo (Sep 21, 2009)

Just cause I'm curious.

Myself;
My Chemical Romance, Funeral for a Friend, Kids in Glass Houses, The Blackout, Pendulum, Hot Chip, and Elliot Minor.

None of which I like any more... xD

But going to see Skindred on Oct. 11th! :3 Yay, they're awesome.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 21, 2009)

Shania Twain. That is all.


----------



## Neo (Sep 21, 2009)

I used to like her stuff when I was younger.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 21, 2009)

I still like it to a certain point.

Oh I've also seen Taiko Project.


----------



## Neo (Sep 21, 2009)

Just looked Taiko Project up, it seems good. :o


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 21, 2009)

All of them. 

Actually, I've seen a lot of bands live. Too many to post without spamming, but here's everyone I've seen this year: 

Rotting Christ
Cannibal Corpse
Korpiklaani 
Moonsorrow
Primordial
Slayer
Megadeth
Ensiferum
Dream Theater
Woods of Ypres
Obituary


----------



## Neo (Sep 21, 2009)

I love Korpiklaani.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 21, 2009)

Sigur Rós (twice), Coldplay, the Icelandic Symphony Orchestra, and a couple of random Icelandic bands none of you would know.


----------



## Neo (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmm... again when I was younger there was an Icelandic girl group called Nylon that we (my primary school) saw live for some reason. :P Dunno if they made it big at all.


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 22, 2009)

Neo said:


> I love Korpiklaani.


Me too. I've actually seen them twice, and I met them briefly (though I didn't really have the balls to say anything beyond "hi :D" 'cause they were eating and I didn't want to bother them) and I have a gigantic Finnish flag on my wall that says "Korpiklaani" on it.


----------



## Flora (Sep 22, 2009)

I've actually never been to a concert, but as of about fourty-five minutes ago I'm saving up for an Honor society concert.  Cause they're THAT GOOD.

My friend actually saw them live.  Lucky duck. (of course, they were opening for the Jonas brothers, but that's a different matter)


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 22, 2009)

bruce springsteen & the e street band
lcd soundsystem
arcade fire
okkervil river
the new pornographers
the fratellis
radiohead
opeth
the decemberists
street sweeper social club
nine inch nails
jane's addiction
the killers
modest mouse
grizzly bear
antony and the johnsons
the flaming lips
bon iver
crystal castles
of montreal
depeche mode
los campesinos!
dan deacon
portugal. the man
friendly fires
arctic monkeys
santigold
tv on the radio
animal collective
tool
deerhunter
silversun pickups
cold war kids
vampire weekend

plus some other opening acts and such whose names i can't recall right now



Butterfree said:


> Sigur Rós (twice)


JEALOUSY


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 22, 2009)

Never actually been to any sort of concert/other live-music thingie.

Probably wouldn't like it much anyway... I *hate* being surrounded by large crowds of people I don't know.  It's kinda like claustrophobia, except that I don't mind being in small rooms... just crowds.  There's probably a name for that, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Neo (Sep 22, 2009)

Jolteon said:


> Me too. I've actually seen them twice, and I met them briefly (though I didn't really have the balls to say anything beyond "hi :D" 'cause they were eating and I didn't want to bother them) and I have a gigantic Finnish flag on my wall that says "Korpiklaani" on it.


Oh cool :3 My ex is Finnish, but he introduced me to a bunch of amazing Finnish groups such as them. 



El Garbanzo said:


> I *hate* being surrounded by large crowds of people I don't know.


My uncle's friend is like that, dunno the name exactly but when I looked it up it came up with a variety of agoraphobia or maybe a social phobia.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 22, 2009)

ohhhh dear

anathema 2x
dream theater 2x (soon to be 4x)
nightwish 3x
sonata arctica 2x
opeth 2x (soon to be 4x)
amon amarth 2x (will be 3x)
pain 3x
gojira 2x
in flames (will be 2x at the end of this year)
dark tranquillity
porcupine tree (soon to be 2x)
mostly autumn 2x
symphony x 2x
tiamat
agalloch
judas priest
megadeth
red hot chili peppers
within temptation
god is an astronaut
cynic
pain of salvation
obituary
die apokalyptischen reiter
unleashed
alestorm
demians 2x
circus maximus
dreamscape
indica
kamelot
delain
serenity
iced earth
turisas
dragonforce
apocalyptica
mastodon 2x
trivium 2x
lamb of god 2x
taking back sunday
funeral for a friend
emery
nine inch nails
mew
dornenreich
mely
epica
ride the sky
pagan's mind
vanishing point
the 69 eyes
ava inferi
asrai
dirty pretty things
mickey avalon
random blues things at a blues festival
keep of kalessin 2x
blind guardian
firewind
jon oliva's pain
korn
disturbed
chickenfoot
part of ufo
part of marilyn manson
samael
textures
the ocean
outburst
left
san andreas
lacrimas profundere
lacuna coil
scar symmetry
leafblade
this will destroy you
saxon
the lucifer principle












theres more i think


----------



## Neo (Sep 22, 2009)

I would love to see Sonata Arctica, Apocalyptica and Mastodon. o.o

*jealous*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Mika and Pet Shop Boys.
I also saw Avril Lavigne but I was twelve okay.


----------



## Jetx (Sep 22, 2009)

Sonata Arctica and Pagan's Mind and that's about it.

Absolutely awful.

Might be seeing Dream Theater and Opeth next month, and Sonata Arctica again in December. Left it a bit late for the former, though.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 22, 2009)

Ted Nugent.

That's about it.


----------



## Neo (Sep 22, 2009)

Jetx said:


> Sonata Arctica and Pagan's Mind and that's about it.
> 
> *Absolutely awful.*


What do you mean "absolutely awful" ? I got confused as you said you were seeing Sonata Arctica again in December, so...


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm seeing Sonata Arctica for the third time on Thursday. *brags*

And I guess since other people are posting long lists, I'll do it too. I've omitted bands that I really didn't give a damn about. :P

Rotting Christ
Cannibal Corpse x2
Korpiklaani x2
Moonsorrow
Primordial
Slayer
Megadeth x2
Ensiferum x2 (soon to be x3)
Dream Theater x3
Woods of Ypres x2
Obituary
Sonata Arctica x2 (soon to be x3)
Averse Sephira
Watain
Cephalic Carnage
Dimmu Borgir x2
Behemoth
Opeth x3
Between the Buried and Me x2
Three x2
In Flames x2
Children of Bodom
Dark Tranquillity x3 (I also travelled furthest to see them because I love them)
Iron Maiden 
Finntroll
Warbringer x3
Ahab
Verbal Deception x9285023859026 god damn
Amon Amarth x2, plus I met them 'cause they came into the store that I worked
The Absence x2
Impaled
Metallica x2
Powerglove
Turisas
Kataklysm x2
Dark Forest x3-ish
Goatwhore x3
Gwar x2
Roger Waters
Melechesh
Inquisition
Wolves in the Throne Room
3 Inches of Blood x2
The Tennessee Three
Johnny Winter
Dixie Chicks
Fear Factory
Suffocation
Decapitated
Hypocrisy (soon to be x2)


----------



## Neo (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow. o.o That's a lot. Love your taste in music though. ^.^


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 22, 2009)

> I would love to see *Sonata Arctica*, Apocalyptica and Mastodon. o.o
> 
> *jealous*


i'm seeing them in December, just in case you needed salt rubbing into those wounds. :P

so far I've seen: KoRn (fun story: I was still kinda into them when I booked the tickets, was mostly apathetic towards them during the gig, and pretty much can't stand them these days), the Fratellis (absolutely wonderful live, and iirc this was just after they released their new album so much awesome was to be had), the Kooks (eh they were cool), and some old fogey bands at a weird festival that my 'rents dragged me off to one time. and that's it, apart from some classical stuff.

this christmas, as well as Sonata Arctica i'm also gonna see Electric Six which should be nice for a bit of lulz.

"IT'S MAH DESIIIIIAAAAH"


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 22, 2009)

In chronological order;

Status Quo
Meat Loaf
The Fratellis
Kaiser Chiefs
Coheed and Cambria
Queens of the Stone Age
Linkin Park
Rolo Tomassi

Some Irish bands none of you have ever heard of.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 22, 2009)

El Garbanzo said:


> It's kinda like claustrophobia, except that I don't mind being in small rooms... just crowds.  There's probably a name for that, but I don't know what it is.


Agoraphobia.


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by El Garbanzo
> I hate being surrounded by large crowds of people I don't know.
> 
> My uncle's friend is like that, dunno the name exactly but when I looked it up it came up with a variety of *agoraphobia* or maybe a social phobia.


Already stated. :P

And damnit, I really should look up where Sonata Arctica are playing. D:


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 23, 2009)

Jolteon said:


> I'm seeing Sonata Arctica for the third time on Thursday. *brags*


I'm seeing them this December with my girlfriend.


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay that's it I'm gonna look it up D:

Edit: No where near me <:/


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 23, 2009)

in rough chronological order..

my bloody valentine (opener was kurt.. heasley.. of a band called the lillys)
of montreal
dj moneypenny? i was waiting for animal collective to start, please forgive me
kaskade... i was still waiting.
no age
animal collective
yeah yeah yeahs
dan deacon
gang gang dance
passion pit
deerhunter

i want sooooooo bad to see atlas sound next month but that's not likely.


----------



## Flora (Sep 23, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> I've actually never been to a concert, but as of about fourty-five minutes ago I'm saving up for an Honor society concert. Cause they're THAT GOOD.


oh my God I just saw a DVD of them performing live and I want to see them more than EVER.

They're so adorable, plus they're the kind of group that loves talking to their fans :DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## xkze (Sep 23, 2009)

Streetlight Manifesto; best concert I've ever been to, at a little hole-in-the-wall place in Cincinnati. 
Reel Big Fish and a smallish hotshot band called Tip The Van were also performing there. (Reel Big Fish was the lead act but Streetlight totally stole the show.)


----------



## King Clam (Sep 23, 2009)

oh shit I'm bout to drop mad names yo

Trans-Siberian Orchestra like five times or something they need to release that new album already

Machine Head, who was some generic opening act for Megadeth, who -in turn- were opening for Heaven & Hell, which is the name Black Sabbath now tours under, with Ronnie James Dio as the vocalist, that was one hell of a show

Pop Evil, who was a shitty opening act that had way too much pop and not enough evil, they were opening for a join concert between Whitesnake, everyone knows a song by them even if they don't know it yet, and Judas Priest, who I've seen a couple times now.

Been to Ozzfest a few times, it sucks now so I don't bother.

Saw Iron Maiden on their Matter of Life and Death tour, some retard made MCR the opener, and they had to play some UFO over the PA system to make the crowd less bored.

Caught Dragonforce twice and noted how they really -can't- play that well and scoffed like a proper snob.

saw Chickenfoot earlier this year, hell of a show

relatedly I've seen Sammy Hagar quite a few times, the man throws one hell of a party 

saw the Pat Matheny group, which was pretty cool

I've seen B.B. King perform, and that was definitely the most friendly concert experience I've had

went to a show that had Frank Zappa's son, Dweezil, in a thing called Zappa plays Zappa. Steve Vai was there, it was quite the act

I've seen the Alex Skolnik Trio, not that any of you know who they are

saw Joe Satriani on his own and with Chickenfoot, still the best guitarist around in my opinion

saw Dream Theater live, doing their systematic chaos tour

I've seen Black Label Society a handful of times as well

bunch of other stuff I can't remember, I've been to a lot of shows


----------



## Adriane (Sep 24, 2009)

I've only seen TSO live. Would like to see SA and Apocalyptica, too!


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 24, 2009)

Geight said:


> Machine Head, who was some generic opening act for Megadeth, who -in turn- were opening for Heaven & Hell, which is the name Black Sabbath now tours under, with Ronnie James Dio as the vocalist, that was one hell of a show


I saw them open for Megadeth and Slayer. I didn't list them because I'm not into their music, but I still wouldn't call them "some generic opening act". They're quite established, have a huge fan base, and have been around since the early '90s.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 24, 2009)

the makers
guitar wolf
various local shows

i don't have any money so i don't get to see much
i'm working on trying though


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't really go to gigs haha. Which is silly because I mean hel-lo, T IN THE PARK WHY HAVE I NEVER GONE GOD.

I've seen Franz Ferdinand live! :B


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 24, 2009)

I've seen Chickenfoot too; terrible.


----------



## King Clam (Sep 25, 2009)

Jolteon said:


> I saw them open for Megadeth and Slayer. I didn't list them because I'm not into their music, but I still wouldn't call them "some generic opening act". They're quite established, have a huge fan base, and have been around since the early '90s.


I listed them as that because that's what they were


Watershed said:


> I've seen Chickenfoot too; terrible.


the problem is I'm such a sucker for Joe Satriani and Hagar's vocals appeal to my inner white trash that part of me likes them even if it's way below Satriani's skill level


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 25, 2009)

it depends on what era of MH we are talking


----------



## King Clam (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh right I forgot a good one but instead of editing my post like a normal person I'm just gonna post again YEAH

Blue Man Group, twice, both times with the talented Mike Relm as the opening act.


----------



## nyuu (Sep 25, 2009)

Amanda Palmer
Ghost Mice

I ought to see more shows


----------



## Jetx (Sep 25, 2009)

Neo said:


> What do you mean "absolutely awful" ? I got confused as you said you were seeing Sonata Arctica again in December, so...


I mean my list is awful, only two bands. The gig was great.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 25, 2009)

The Zutons (Big Weekend)

I don't even like them. :(


----------



## Neo (Sep 25, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> The Zutons (Big Weekend)
> 
> I don't even like them. :(


Hey, I was there. :3 I don't like them either. x3


----------



## Abufi (Sep 27, 2009)

i have seen um

buckethead (opened by the most hardcore tuba player to ever live.  i got to hand buckethead a piece of fanart i drew of him and he gave me a baby doll in exchange.  feels good man)

iron maiden (opened by dream theatre [who rocked an insane amount].  bruce dickinson was jumping around the stage like a monkey on steroids it was awesome)

primus, and gogol bordello (opened by this crazy awesome half-jazz, half-noise/hardcore punk band called the dead kenny g's.  i had a load of fun at this one, all three bands were really energetic and fun.  les claypool is a god.)

megadeth (opened by testament.  high holy god i did not know dave mustaine has so much hair.  he looked like a sheepdog poodle mop.  this was on the american carnage tour, so slayer was there playing after megadeth, but i was with a friend and said friend wanted to go home after 'deth so we didn't stay for slayer.  kinda regret that now because i don't think i would ever go to see slayer by themselves but it would be nice to catch a glimpse, so this was kind of a missed opportunity.)

the cult (opened by this obscure band from australia or something called the black ryder.  black ryder was pretty cool and the cult just kicked ass, had a great setlist and my buddy and mum and i were the first ones to get in line at the venue, and nobody else showed up for another hour or so; we got there REALLY early.  early enough so we actually heard them practicing some songs before the show started, which was really cool.)

i also saw a pink floyd tribute band.  their bassist was great.  got to meet the guys in the band, they were all really nice and i got the bassist's autograph.


----------



## Blizz (Oct 15, 2009)

Skillet
The Buddies
Leeland
David Crowder Band
Barcelona
Copeland
Relient K :DDDDD

This isn't an extensive list, but these are my favorites.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a feeling I've missed a couple out, there were a few :S Meh definitely seen all these anyway, some were better than others hahaa.

Amputated
Artillery
Avulsed
Breedapart
Detrimentum
Dillenger Escape Plan
Dirty Pretty Things
Dyscarnate
Enter Shikari
Evile
Fleshrot
Flotsam and Jetsam
Immolation x2
Ingested
Keane
Machine Head
Malefice
Marduk
Megadeth
Metallica
Morbid Angel
Muse
My Chemical Romance
Nile
Overkill
Poison The Well
Razorlight
Rose West
Satyricon
Ted Maul
The Streets
Thursday
Tonight Is Goodbye
Trigger The Bloodshed
Vader
Yourcodenameismilo


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 13, 2009)

are you nido from the old forums


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Nov 14, 2009)

Watershed said:


> are you nido from the old forums


Yes sir I am :) You're Altmer right?


----------



## Flora (Nov 16, 2009)

Today we went to West Chester cause my school's chorus was signing there. Of course, Honor Society was there two days ago.

Go figure -.-


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 23, 2009)

Effigy of the Forgotten said:


> Yes sir I am :) You're Altmer right?


Yes.


----------



## Keltena (Nov 23, 2009)

Vienna Teng, The Roches, and Jonathan Coulton. All awesome. I think that's it...


----------



## King Sarawr (Nov 24, 2009)

DragonForce (x3)
Deathstars (x2)
Machine Head
Arch Enemy
Shadows Fall
Trivium
Therapy?
Turisas (x2)
Aiden (x2)
Gojira
Norther
Children Of Bodom
Cannibal Corpse
Alestorm
Tyr
Bleed From Within
Gogol Bordello

I've also seen a few forgettable support bands that aren't really worth mentioning. In December I'm off to see DragonForce (again) and Satyricon (which I'm epically excited about). :D


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Nov 25, 2009)

King Sarawr said:


> In December I'm off to see DragonForce (again) and Satyricon (which I'm epically excited about). :D


Satyricon are awesome live, you'll have a great time :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 25, 2009)

Went to see Morrissey two weeks or so ago, it was really sweet. He's a great performer.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 29, 2009)

Bowling for Soup, Muse and Reel Big Fish. And I'll be seeing Utada Hikaru next February with Cirrus <3

Not a very impressive list, but dammit, live shows are expensive.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 30, 2009)

None I can think of as of now--no one anybody would know, at any rate--because I'm not really much of a concert goer. All those _people_ packed into one place, ugh. But if I can swing it so that I am less poor I intend to see Kamelot, Nocturnal Rites and some bands I've never heard of when they come to my state next September. I hate people, but for Kamelot I will suck it up.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 30, 2009)

You'll have a great time. I've gone to shows alone - if you don't want to be harassed you won't be. Everybody, particularly at metal shows, and even more particularly at something like Kamelot, is perfectly happy just to enjoy the show. They'll just clap and cheer and bang their heads. It's not a Slayer show, nobody will be mosh pitting.


----------

